# My Brain Scan Results are Back...



## Heltor Chasca (6 Aug 2018)

As I thought...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5339693, member: 21629"]Wot, no sex?[/QUOTE]
And I was going to ask, ''wot, no tea?''


----------



## palinurus (6 Aug 2018)




----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2018)

I was going to ask if they had managed to find one.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5339693, member: 21629"]Wot, no sex?[/QUOTE]

They archived my teen results but I managed to get them eventually...


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5339693, member: 21629"]Wot, no sex?[/QUOTE]
There goes your good girl image!


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2018)

One from an MRI a few years ago.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> One from an MRI a few years ago.
> View attachment 423005



You look surprised at something


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> You look surprised at something


I'd have been reading the manufacturers stickers on the "roof". Focusing on one point.



Spoiler



If Of Nervous Disposition, Do Not Look.]


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5339776, member: 21629"]With your eyes closed?[/QUOTE]
They're wide open.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> I'd have been reading the manufacturers stickers on the "roof". Focusing on one point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And then you see the sticker that says - "Whatever you do, don't put your head in here!!"


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5339785, member: 21629"]Hmmmm ....

View attachment 423034


View attachment 423036
[/QUOTE]

Well connected!


----------



## midlife (6 Aug 2018)

Sorry.... Couldn't resist


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> View attachment 423043
> View attachment 423044
> 
> 
> Sorry.... Couldn't resist


I'm the better looking one.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5339843, member: 21629"]That's Classic33 with full make up. 



Which one - on the English left side or European left side?[/QUOTE]
On the right.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2018)

Got a nose in this one.


----------



## Mugshot (6 Aug 2018)




----------



## I like Skol (6 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> One from an MRI a few years ago.
> View attachment 423005


That is rubbish! Where is the humongous blood clot? I will post a copy of mine one day to show you how it should be done.......


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> And then you see the sticker that says - "Whatever you do, don't put your head in here!!"


"You too, could look this good."


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Aug 2018)

Mugshot said:


> View attachment 423069



Homer Erectus


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> As I thought...
> 
> View attachment 422991


What they planning on doing, now the results are back?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> What they planning on doing, now the results are back?



You know as well as I do...There is nothing that can be done. 

Bikes on the brain is terminal.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> You know as well as I do...There is nothing that can be done.
> 
> Bikes on the brain is terminal.


Does it improve the security, compared to just locking them?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Aug 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> You know as well as I do...There is nothing that can be done.
> 
> Bikes on the brain is terminal.



Probably recycle the cat scans


----------

